# We aint had a proper Bristol mash up for ages have we



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

Well we aint. 

Last kind of get together in Brizzle was Ashton court really and the last mash up was the mushies fets back in May.

There been a couple of meets but no mash up as yet.

So is it about time we sorted another one ?

Dunno when or where though as Club Bunkrs has had licensing problems what with the changes and our application for 24 hr drinking and entertainment didnt go through. 

Dunno when either. Oct is my birthday, Geri's got one as well and organising a bash. Krs and JTG's in Nov, Fizz's in Dec. So hmmmm. Also I've got the bike show on the 29th Oct, a wedding on the 8/9ths of Oct. and the 15/16the of Oct or the 22/23 rd of Oct is booked for me and Fizz as well. Its a Devon Trip but dont exactly know which weekend

So any suggestions ?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 22, 2005)

well judging by the tar barrels and all that other West Country nonsense, how about Catching The Scrumpy Javelin, or Jumping Cheddar Gorge In A Tractor. Or Strapping FireworksTo Your Testicles & Jumping Repeatedly Over A Large Fire.?

make sure Krs joins in


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 22, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ...how about Jumping Cheddar Gorge In A Tractor?



-Pah, tractors are for wimps!   

I jumped it on a steam roller.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well judging by the tar barrels and all that other West Country nonsense, how about Catching The Scrumpy Javelin, or Jumping Cheddar Gorge In A Tractor. Or Strapping FireworksTo Your Testicles & Jumping Repeatedly Over A Large Fire.?
> 
> make sure Krs joins in




Just a normal Wednesday night then   

If you'd mention the Lighted Round Hay bail steamroller test or the the Catch your next girlfirend sheep racing. . it would have been a Thursday


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 22, 2005)

Club and mansion fly would be able to provide a location, but decks would be needed.


Entertainment licence is 24/7 365 a year and all r welcome !

(just not the 1st of October as im a space cedet for a day)


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Club and mansion fly would be able to provide a location, but decks would be needed.
> 
> 
> Entertainment licence is 24/7 365 a year and all r welcome !
> ...




Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!




<Jumps over Chedder Gorge in a...a.... just jumps!>








Not really just a refrence to my love of techno lol how are u ,long time no see?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Club and mansion fly would be able to provide a location, but decks would be needed.
> 
> 
> Entertainment licence is 24/7 365 a year and all r welcome !
> ...




Decks are not a problem


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

well me and the cabbage are due up in October so we could be persuaded to make a weekend of it


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> well me and the cabbage are due up in October so we could be persuaded to make a weekend of it




errm no not correct.....


YOU WILL MAKE IT A WEEKEND OR ELSE !


----------



## Isambard (Sep 22, 2005)

<weeps at the sidelines>   

But will be around for Club Kabu


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> errm no not correct.....
> 
> 
> YOU WILL MAKE IT A WEEKEND OR ELSE !




ello lovely would this mean your about with your mrs then?? cos it would be cool to meet the light of your life  

*cuddles isambard*

Why cant you make it??


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> ello lovely would this mean your about with your mrs then?? cos it would be cool to meet the light of your life
> 
> *cuddles isambard*
> 
> Why cant you make it??




Well I hope the light of  my life can make it, she is not to far from me and heck shes met JTG and lived !


----------



## Isambard (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> *cuddles isambard*
> Why cant you make it??



Lack of pennies cos I am going to Australia in 9 weeks!


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 22, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Lack of pennies cos I am going to Australia in 9 weeks!




<no emoticon for envy>


Can go off u very fast u know


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Well I hope the light of  my life can make it, she is not to far from me and heck shes met JTG and lived !




cool   

and isambard i am sure it will be wonderful


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Lack of pennies cos I am going to Australia in 9 weeks!




Well thats my sympathy for you straight out the window


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> well me and the cabbage are due up in October so we could be persuaded to make a weekend of it




Octobers pretty much booked up for me and Fizz. What weekend are you coming down on shells ?


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Octobers pretty much booked up for me and Fizz. What weekend are you coming down on shells ?




erm dunno yet to be honest was thinking of popping up to see Lolly and G in their new gaff and just being about if people wanted to do stuff. But we can come up again if you organise a big weekend


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> erm dunno yet to be honest was thinking of popping up to see Lolly and G in their new gaff and just being about if people wanted to do stuff. But we can come up again if you organise a big weekend



*MY PARTY ON 29TH OCTOBER!!!!!!*


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 22, 2005)

I have floor space, all depedns on house mate but im sure we could put people up aswell.


would be nice to see ONS again, and all of you !


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> *MY PARTY ON 29TH OCTOBER!!!!!!*




yes babes we are coming up for this too


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 22, 2005)

I've got a proper London DJ/record producer playing as well


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I've got a proper London DJ/record producer playing as well




Cool can you pm/text me the details closer to the time as i wont remember the name of where it is i am going.. ask BC she knows what its like with me   

I loves birthdays


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I've got a proper London DJ/record producer playing as well



-Will he play any Lightning Bolt?...


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

I knew that it was your birthday bash on the 29th Geri. So that one is out of the question for a mash up.

Hmmm right me and fizz should possibley have moved the Devon visit to Nov 5th to coincide with the tar barrels ( good work Dub and SS for reminding me)

And that means that the 15th or 22nd of Oct is up for debate ( which is good as it close-ish to my birthday) Fizz has got something planned for 17th which might mean that the 15th is off. So after that it Nov 12th-ish. Which I think coincides with JTG's and KRS's birthday who may or not be planning something for then so it might be good. 


So what if we had Oct 22nd as a *my birthday bash and an extra one for Geri if she likes.*

or one in Nov as a as a *my birthday bash, an extra one for Geri if she likes, KRS and JTG if they want to tie in with it.*

Or one closer in the beginning of December as a *my birthday bash, an extra one for Geri if she likes, KRS and JTG if they want to tie in with it, Fizz's brithday and brizzle urb xmas dooo*

How does that sound ?


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

I defo cant do the 15th OCtober its the first prod in its new home.

I am happy to come up for any of those other dates


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I defo cant do the 15th OCtober its the first prod in its new home.
> 
> I am happy to come up for any of those other dates



That'll be 2 years since I first met you Dub and Lolly then. My first three urbs


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 22, 2005)

October 22nd is not good, as it's the @ bookfair in London.

Anytime in November/December is fine with me.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

Well i am not taking any responsibilty for anything that happened afterwards you know   I am blaming Dub   Its me and the cabbages 2nd anniversery as well that weekend too


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Well i am not taking any responsibilty for anything that happened afterwards you know   I am blaming Dub   Its me and the cabbages 2nd anniversery as well that weekend too




Really was that your first date ?


Ahhhhh If we'd have known me and Fuct woulda gone a bit easier on you


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

Well its was our first proper date  before that we had just been pissed and concussed


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I defo cant do the 15th OCtober its the first prod in its new home.
> 
> I am happy to come up for any of those other dates




Yay!! I'M GOING TO prod as well!!!  

I'm happy with any date apart from 15th of Oct.












Not that I'm coming cos Iwill be jumpin in the cheddar gorge........


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Yay!! I'M GOING TO prod as well!!!
> 
> I'm happy with any date apart from 15th of Oct.
> Not that I'm coming cos Iwill be jumpin in the cheddar gorge........



ahh this prod is going to be wicked  

Bumscare you have to get that there Fizzer down for a prod at some point it would be ace


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> ahh this prod is going to be wicked
> 
> Bumscare you have to get that there Fizzer down for a prod at some point it would be ace




Yeah we were talking about it a couple of weeks ago. hopefully we'll make it up soon. 

I'm usually too fucked off with driving to hack it up to London and back on a weekend


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah well if you do it when me and the cabbage have a place you could always make it a long weekend theres always space you guys know that. Also you know fizz would love the music  the carnage!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks shells. We'll hang fire til you get sorted then.

OK date wise. Because Oct is pretty full. Im reckoning on end of Nov beginning of Dec. So is that good for everyone ?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Sep 22, 2005)

is a lil one from reading welcome??? you guys are only an hour up the m4


as long as its a weekend


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 22, 2005)

i will come with pie


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2005)

*Munkee!! Munkee!!*

MUNKEE!! MUNKEE!!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 22, 2005)

Yay! A Bristol mash up! Yes please 







that was the first image that came up on Google under 'bristol mash up'


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2005)

*mash mash*

The 12th image on a google 'mash up'!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2005)

*mash mash*

The 13th image on a google 'mash up'!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 22, 2005)

There's a pic of urbanites on page 4


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2005)

Can you see them now?


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 22, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Can you see them now?



Yep, I even edited 

just call me quickfingers..


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Yep, I even edited
> 
> just call me quickfingers..



MUNKEE FINGERS!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok after a few phone calls last night dates we've sort of worked out are:

26 Nov, 3rd Dec or 10 Dec

So the choice at the moment is yours


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 23, 2005)

I can do any of those dates.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I can do any of those dates.




Cool thats two more up for it.

*pulls up chair and waits*


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 23, 2005)

*give bumscare cheese butty and a cuppa*


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 23, 2005)

10th December is a great date for a Bristol Mash Up

Since me birthday is the 11th I can't think of a better bunch of people to celebrate with

edit - I didn't realise fizzer birthday was the 9th . That makes the 10th an even better choice !



*steals bumscares cheese butty*


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> *give bumscare cheese butty and a cuppa*




Thanks luv

* starts picking nose cos me sandwich has gone*


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2005)

I should be able to make those dates. 

Depends on me health at the moment in time.

PS: Bumscare can keep his cheesy batty to himself, especially as he's being picking it with his nose finger. 

(like chinese whispers innit!).


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

Shal we ave a poll ?

26th Nov
3rd Dec
10th Dec

Cos I aint fussed by any of em


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm gonna do it over 7 days and after that we'll put up a mash up thread.


Any dont mind votes can go onto the highest one


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> 3rd December is a great date for a Bristol Mash Up



That's better.

The 10th SUCKS big time, as I'm not free. So there.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

Do I look bovvered


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah i think a poll is needed otherwise we will be here all fucking day    Urbanites- Shite at making up their minds


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> yeah i think a poll is needed otherwise we will be here all fucking day    Urbanites- Shite at making up their minds



What do you mean? I've made up my mind, and I'm not bothered either way. That's a decision, isn't it?

Face

Look

Bothered


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 23, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> What do you mean? I've made up my mind, and I'm not bothered either way. That's a decision, isn't it?
> 
> Face
> 
> ...




If you meet me i will teach the proper way of bovverd mate  there aint any fucking t's init for a start


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> If you meet me i will teach the proper way of bovverd mate  there aint any fucking t's init for a start



Bovvered?

Face 

Look 

Do I look bovvered?


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 23, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Bovvered?
> 
> Face
> 
> ...


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 23, 2005)

So Sept 23rd looks the fav at the moment


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 23, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> That's better.
> 
> The 10th SUCKS big time, as I'm not free. So there.




You mean youv'e made other plans the weekend of mine and fizzers birthday  Thats not very good is it ! I'm afraid you'll have to change whatever your doing


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 23, 2005)

If no-one else votes for a date does that mean me and fuct have to fight over which day it's going to be

*gets out knuckle dusters*








fuct + bumscare prepare for a fight !


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> You mean youv'e made other plans the weekend of mine and fizzers birthday  Thats not very good is it ! I'm afraid you'll have to change whatever your doing



I'll let my kids know      


Savage Henry gets a mate along for the fight


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 23, 2005)

fucthest8 better be there when I am.

Therefore I better be there when fucthest8 can be there.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 23, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> I'll let my kids know



If it's kids responsibilitys I don't mind going on the 3rd then . It wouldn't be the same without fuct there ( although I still reckon I'd win the fight )





			
				fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Savage Henry gets a mate along for the fight



Thats KRS not me


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 24, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> If it's kids responsibilitys I don't mind going on the 3rd then . It wouldn't be the same without fuct there ( although I still reckon I'd win the fight )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mate . . your the one in the background top left. 
Being carried in the baby thing, your mate is the one carrying you


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 25, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> No mate . . your the one in the background top left.
> Being carried in the baby thing, your mate is the one carrying you



When did you grow a beard then bumsacre


----------



## sparkling (Sep 25, 2005)

*waves shyly at everyone* can I come as well?  Any of those dates in November or December are good for me at the moment...it seems ages since I came down for a visit and I miss you all.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 25, 2005)

wuld be lovely to see all you guys with a roof over our heads and decent loos as oppsed to ashton court (and maybe me not being so stupidly drunk....possibly...)


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 26, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> When did you grow a beard then bumsacre




I cant see the pic mate all I get is a little red cross.

It is probably the work pooter


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 26, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> *waves shyly at everyone* can I come as well?  Any of those dates in November or December are good for me at the moment...it seems ages since I came down for a visit and I miss you all.




The room has already had the bed turned down, the goblin teas made warmed up and has a big reserved tag on the door.


We've also told your slippers that you might be coming to collect them and they got so excited they weed on the floor


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 26, 2005)

Talking on wee-ing on the floor. . .







			
				cyberfairy said:
			
		

> wuld be lovely to see all you guys with a roof over our heads and decent loos as oppsed to ashton court (and maybe me not being so stupidly drunk....possibly...)


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 26, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> If no-one else votes for a date does that mean me and fuct have to fight over which day it's going to be
> 
> *gets out knuckle dusters*
> 
> ...




Why are bumscare and fuct being so camp in this picture  

I still dont care what weekend i come along to this but its going to be cool if sparkling and cyberfairy are there too


----------



## Isambard (Sep 26, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Why are bumscare and fuct being so camp in this picture



That's DJBS being _butch_ sweetie!


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 26, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Why are bumscare and fuct being so camp in this picture



It's from when there short lived carreer as profesional wrestlers !


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Im a right gay icon me


----------



## Isambard (Sep 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yeah Im a right gay icon me



DJBS outside the venue for new Bristol Mash up!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Talking on wee-ing on the floor. . .


     that was soooo a few months ago  i mean, not true...


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yeah Im a right gay icon me




i suspect you might be actually


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 26, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> If it's kids responsibilitys I don't mind going on the 3rd then . It wouldn't be the same without fuct there



Aw, cheers mate.   






			
				Savage Henry said:
			
		

> ( although I still reckon I'd win the fight )



Since you were so nice to me, I'll let ya.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 26, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> i suspect you might be actually



He IS.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 26, 2005)

So now that we've dicovered that I'm a gay icon.

What next on the agenda ?


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 26, 2005)

the fecking date we are supposed to be coming up


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 26, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Since you were so nice to me, I'll let ya.



Let me win 

<shakes fist>


----------



## sparkling (Sep 26, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I still dont care what weekend i come along to this but its going to be cool if sparkling and cyberfairy are there too




Aaah that Shells is sooo luverly.  


Hey Bomb you need to groom the slippers so they don't get all matted and pet them occasionally so they don't feel lonely.

Ooohh can I get excited now.......I need to get excited about something even if it is coming to stroke my own slippers


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 27, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aaah that Shells is sooo luverly.
> 
> 
> Hey Bomb you need to groom the slippers so they don't get all matted and pet them occasionally so they don't feel lonely.
> ...




Yay come on sparkling havent seen you in ages and i feel the need for some carnage    Also i am go to Cybercandy before i come up and bring along lots of cool sweets for us to munch on


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 27, 2005)

I voted "not bovvered", but I may be out of the country on 10th December   so am happiest if it's on 3rd.



			
				sparkling said:
			
		

> Ooohh can I get excited now.......I need to get excited about something even if it is coming to stroke my own slippers


Well you can start getting excited about a cosy Friday or Sunday evening in with the hamster and a home made loaf and loads of butter n'all, m'dear. Cos I'm determined it'll happen this time, even if I have to kidnap the slippers and hold them to ransom!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 27, 2005)

The polls only got 3 days left and its level peggin innit. Someones gotta pick a choice rather than not bovvered otherwise its gonna be a judges decision and if I have to pick the date its bound to fuck someone off.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 27, 2005)

I think Salvage Henry has already conceded to fuct, and it's gonna be on 3rd.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 27, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I think Salvage Henry has already conceded to fuct, and it's gonna be on 3rd.




I think the 3rd is better anyway cos i want to do something special for the cabbage's birthday  ....like take him to the zoo and leave him there


----------



## Isambard (Sep 27, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I think the 3rd is better anyway



Except that I'll be clubbing my knickers off in Brisbane!    

Mobile phone global live link up in Urban75 World of Parties shocker!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 27, 2005)

Well we better check with on the fly that that dates ok as he was putting his plavce up for the bash and I see he's voted for Nov


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2005)

For the quazillionth time, I'm thinking of coming but probably wont make it.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 27, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Well we better check with on the fly that that dates ok as he was putting his plavce up for the bash and I see he's voted for Nov



Yeah but thats also the pub lunch option so he probably meant to vote for the 10th


----------



## sparkling (Sep 27, 2005)

Aah its nice that people seem to want me along and it would be nice to see the brilliant Shells and Henry and again and Hammy get the butter stocked up cos I will get there I promise.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 27, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aah its nice that people seem to want me along



And me!   

(as in, I want you to come too).


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 27, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Except that I'll be clubbing my knickers off in Brisbane!
> 
> Mobile phone global live link up in Urban75 World of Parties shocker!


brisbane  thats where i'm from!


----------



## Isambard (Sep 27, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> brisbane  thats where i'm from!



My best girlfriend's cousin whose son stayed in our flat for a bit is getting re-married and my ex is the "bridesmaid"!    

That's the Gold Coast bit, in Brizzie with our mates it's gonna get even more twisted!   

<But IS excited about coming to a Bristolites oldfashionedmashupandyouknowsit again soon>


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 28, 2005)

Of course we want you along sparkles it wouldnt be the same without you


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 28, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Of course we want you along sparkles it wouldnt be the same without you




We'll even bring pies to make sure you come


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 28, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> We'll even bring pies to make sure you come




Nah cinnamon muffins!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 28, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> We'll even bring pies to make sure you come



Well... If it's in the ****** again, Pieminster is just down the road   

Not sure how late it opens till though, anyone know?

As the ****** serve food they might not be too happy about Pie Missions running back and forth, but we could always sneak them out the back and munch them in a corner with people surrounding each other.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 29, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> We'll even bring piles to make sure you come



Who's got piles ?


----------



## Isambard (Sep 29, 2005)

Obviously not you Debbon lads that can take it.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 29, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well... If it's in the xxxx again


LOL, munkeeunit - a _proper_ Bristol mash-up doesn't take place in a pub!   

And the venue is a carefully guarded secret, but one to which I'm sure you will be privy when it is decided.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 29, 2005)

<cough>
 Exactly! With a family from Maerdy, I love all the old Tom Jones classics from the NUM Welfare Club like "Green Green Grass of Home" (which is my funeral wish) but there are some things that should stay "local" innit!


----------



## Isambard (Sep 29, 2005)

I had a dream about Pieminister the other night! 
Not sure if that was the same night I dreamt I was on a train with Butchers! 

<books into detox>


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 29, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> LOL, munkeeunit - a _proper_ Bristol mash-up doesn't take place in a pub!
> 
> And the venue is a carefully guarded secret, but one to which I'm sure you will be privy when it is decided.




We still aint finalised a venue yet ?


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 29, 2005)

we aint even managed a date yet, its like trying to herd eels into a bin


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 29, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> we aint even managed a date yet, its like trying to herd eels into a bin




With chop sticks   



As I said I am up for the bash anytime and have a venue that would hold a few.....


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 29, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> we aint even managed a date yet, its like trying to herd eels into a bin



Herding flies 


But as on the fly is here

is your gaff still up for reservations


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 29, 2005)

And as fast as a ninja with asbestos underpants and a cloak of invisibility he's gone


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 29, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Herding flies
> 
> 
> But as on the fly is here
> ...




Don't see any reason why not just need some warning as to clear it with house.


And DJBS leave the bloody flies out of this, they dont need herding !


----------



## Cakes (Sep 29, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well... If it's in the ****** again, Pieminster is just down the road
> 
> Not sure how late it opens till though, anyone know?
> 
> As the ****** serve food they might not be too happy about Pie Missions running back and forth, but we could always sneak them out the back and munch them in a corner with people surrounding each other.


There is a bar on Cheltenham Rd that serves pieministers until midnight. AND Thatchers. AND Leffe.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Don't see any reason why not just need some warning as to clear it with house.


So is it on 3rd December?


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 29, 2005)

imo 3RD IS COOL.......Will be having a ive lost me job party next year early on


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 29, 2005)

The 3rd's looking like the one innit as we've got the club owners approval.   


You wont loose your job man. Its fecking christmas everyone goes into work spangled over christmas its tradition innit. Especially at the weekends


Book it off man. 

The parties coming to you this time.


----------



## Callie (Sep 29, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> its like trying to herd eels into a bin




that sounds like fun! can we incorporate this into the bash somehow?


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> imo 3RD IS COOL.......Will be having a ive lost me job party next year early on




Its already sold to a person in India.......so im job hunting already.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I had a dream about Pieminister the other night!
> Not sure if that was the same night I dreamt I was on a train with Butchers!
> 
> <books into detox>


i dream about pieminister every night  but not butchers...


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 29, 2005)

There! I've made the executive decision for you. Can't manage down but nevermind


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 30, 2005)

<breathes a sigh of relief>

What would we do without you, geminisnake?   

(Shame you can't join us this time.  )


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 30, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Its already sold to a person in India.......so im job hunting already.




hey that happeneed to me !!


It was the push I needed to get out of shit job. . .and get another shit job further away from where I lived


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 30, 2005)

NOOOoooOOOooooooOOOOoooo

A mash up and no GEMINISNAKE    



its cancelled.........



R*C is bollocks anyways, just kick up arse i need, trouble is what can I do now i been in call centers for 8 years ! !


Park bench and thunderbird looms


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 30, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> There! I've made the executive decision for you. Can't manage down but nevermind




Phew thank god for that. . .Thats one executive decision I've delegated out today. Theres nothing like outsourcing.

* awaits backlash and starts preparing "spin"*


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 30, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> NOOOoooOOOooooooOOOOoooo
> 
> A mash up and no GEMINISNAKE
> 
> ...



Mate dont be negged about it.

Get your CV up to date, get an evening post and apply for fucking everything. . .you'll be suprised


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 30, 2005)

I know but a total carreeer direction change is going to be a hard decision espesh as i have no foookin idea what i want to do, and im 37 now !


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 30, 2005)

thought id add this


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 30, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Phew thank god for that. . ..



I saw that and thought YOU GIT!! then read the rest!   

otf, don't worry about what you do or don't want to do, I'm older than you and still haven't made my mind up.
Just accept that you are one of life's bimblers. I'm happy to bimble along and do stuff as and when. I think it'd be nice to be driven/ambitous sometimes but you shouldn't miss what you've never had eh?   

Am hoping to be down in November for the JTG/krs soiree.  

Also realised last night that both voters for the 3rd are gemini, thus there are 4 votes really


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 30, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Am hoping to be down in November for the JTG/krs soiree.



Whats this then???  How come I dont know about it?


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 30, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Whats this then???  How come I dont know about it?




I dont think i know about this


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 30, 2005)

LOL - I think it's the secret soiree for members of the secret Bristol Forum. 

(I don't know about it either.)


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh shite!!  Oops!! 
Mmmmm, I only know there is summat happening coz I need advance warning to get a cheap flight.
Didn't realise others didn't, I mean two birthdays at a weekend, summat going to happen!! 

PS no secret forum, we use phones!!!


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 30, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Oh shite!!  Oops!!
> Mmmmm, I only know there is summat happening coz I need advance warning to get a cheap flight.
> Didn't realise others didn't, I mean two birthdays at a weekend, summat going to happen!!
> 
> PS no secret forum, we use phones!!!




Well you'd have thought so since me and fizzer share a birthday weekend but it seems nobody wants to celebrate our birthdays


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 1, 2005)

What the fek is going on lol?

Henry, they threw a bash at Hamster mansions for me last year...my first real birthday bash...feking brilliant!  




			
				Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Well you'd have thought so since me and fizzer share a birthday weekend but it seems nobody wants to celebrate our birthdays



Being a December baby I'm used to my birthday taking second place to the run up to Christmas...usually clashes with work Christmas events also   

But hey! Just means we get to celebrate 2 weekends in a row!


( That's if I make it on the 3rd...i've decided to be non committal at this stage )


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 1, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Being a December baby I'm used to my birthday taking second place to the run up to Christmas...usually clashes with work Christmas events also
> 
> But hey! Just means we get to celebrate 2 weekends in a row!
> 
> ...




Like fuck your going to be non-commital  you'll be there and you'll bloody well enjoy yourself  

thats what I like about december birthdays as well , if the work christmas do is the same day as your birthday it's the perfect excuse not to go  and no-one can call you a miserable bastard for doing something better with people you like


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 1, 2005)

Miserable Bastard.



Hides in corner.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 1, 2005)

*leaves beer in corner incase anyone is hiding there*


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 1, 2005)

eeek my corner habitation has been discovered.



Gets coat and...legs it offering hob nobs on the way out and many kitten pictures to distract all the urbanites


----------



## Velouria (Oct 1, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> I saw that and thought YOU GIT!! then read the rest!
> 
> otf, don't worry about what you do or don't want to do, I'm older than you and still haven't made my mind up.
> Just accept that you are one of life's bimblers. I'm happy to bimble along and do stuff as and when. I think it'd be nice to be driven/ambitous sometimes but you shouldn't miss what you've never had eh?
> ...


If you can put up spending 8 hours in a car with me, I could give you a lift 

You've seen my driving though, so I doubt that's a goer


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 1, 2005)

*The thot plickens...*




			
				Velouria said:
			
		

> If you can put up spending 8 hours in a car with me, I could give you a lift


Is that to the mythical soiree, Vee, or are you planning to come down for the 3rd December bash _chez_ on_the_fly?   

Psst - maybe you could bring jacobs steel with you too!


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 1, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> If you can put up spending 8 hours in a car with me, I could give you a lift
> 
> You've seen my driving though, so I doubt that's a goer



 I'm not prepared to be 8 hrs in a car with anyone, might make an exception for Mr Depp though


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2005)

Can someone please summarise what's going on when please? I was just thinking how I hadn't been to Bristol for ages.


----------



## Callie (Oct 1, 2005)

This thread is about arranging a meet up - it seems that the date for it is going to be dec 3rd, on_the_fly is hosting.

(correct me if im wrong)


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Velouria (Oct 2, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Is that to the mythical soiree, Vee, or are you planning to come down for the 3rd December bash _chez_ on_the_fly?
> 
> Psst - maybe you could bring jacobs steel with you too!


3rd December if I can manage it  Kali told me to come

If he makes it here. yes .. making it to his is a bit of a large detour


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 3, 2005)

So 3rd it is then at on the fly's

Deckage by myself of course and anyone else who care to try and throw me off me decks. 

Bring tunage, yourselves, chemicals of choice and fluffyness.

I'll pm addressage once I know who's definitely coming. 

It DOES NOT GO UP ON THE BOARDS. Sorry to be a bit strict but thats the score. Its OTF's place and its only fair. In fact we could meet up in the OLD FOX up gloucester rd and a couple of us drive out to it.

So sort out your sleeping ( AS IF ) arrangements and see you all there.   

Oh and I've pulled out a shedload of me old rave stuff


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 3, 2005)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## djbombscare (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## fat hamster (Oct 3, 2005)

I love you, djbs!


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 3, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!!



Double Yay!!!!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd like to come and spin some tunes.

 as i gave up buying records seriously about ten years ago, i guess most of my stuff would count as old school. don't worry bombscare, i have some proper 'avin it rave in there as well

any attendance is dependent on me getting the night off. so no promises yet. but copy me in on the PM please


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 3, 2005)

Today i will check with house mate and come back with def yes / no folks.


((personal situation has change a lot over last 10 days, apologies but things are happening out of my control here))


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 3, 2005)

So it's the 3rd?

It'll cost me £2.50 to get to Bristol on the megabus!   

Am I still welcome chez bristle et JTG?

I can cook now    and anyway, they've got my herbal teas


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm right up for this!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> ((personal situation has change a lot over last 10 days, apologies but things are happening out of my control here))



shit, only just heard - sorry to hear that, hope everything works out for you mate (( o_t_f )) <--- that's manly hugs 




			
				SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Am I still welcome chez bristle et JTG?



i'm not entirely sure exactly what's happening, i shall check with the boss tomorrow but i'm sure there will be space


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 4, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i'm not entirely sure exactly what's happening, i shall check with the boss tomorrow but i'm sure there will be space



The boss eh? 

Ok, no worries


----------



## Callie (Oct 4, 2005)

I thought he was talking about me for a second, apparently not


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2005)

Your his other boss   


Just in case it all goes tits oop about using OTF mansions woulod anyone else care to offer up there place for a night of shenanigans ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> I thought he was talking about me for a second, apparently not



you would be 'el presidente'


----------



## space-hopper (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF is going on lightning frys my puter putting me and it out of action for six weeks and i come back to find peeps organising stuff hurumph so what in sam hell is going on ?
hi ya'll


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 4, 2005)

GEEEZER! 

Well, mash up, 3rd. You an me being rude to each other. The usual.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 4, 2005)

<Mis-uses a thread about a party I can't come to to wave at Space Hopper>

Was just thinking about you the other day mate.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 4, 2005)

... and as for you Isambard, we _still_ haven't met, I finally make it to a bash and where are you???!!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 4, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> GEEEZER!
> 
> Well, mash up, 3rd. You an me being rude to each other. The usual.



Can I be your twin again?

It'll be cold enough for the coats


----------



## Isambard (Oct 4, 2005)

Fucthest8, I'm gonna be on holiday in Queensland.   

(stop sniggering Bombscare   )


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 4, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Can I be your twin again?
> 
> It'll be cold enough for the coats



Well at this rate everyone better had make sure they are wrapped up warm coz it'll be happening outside lol


I dunno, planning a  get together with nowhere to 'get together'   

Maybe we should all just forget about the deks and tings and just go for a nice roll down Brandon hill


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 4, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> and anyway, they've got my herbal teas



Nah, I drank them all in July   


Sniggers at Isambard  

Now has Gloria Gaynor song in head  

Waves at Spacey.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 4, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Maybe we should all just forget about the deks and tings and just go for a nice roll down Brandon hill



But NO pebbles!


----------



## Velouria (Oct 4, 2005)

Dunno if I'll come. It's just the hassle of getting down there


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 4, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Fucthest8, I'm gonna be on holiday in Queensland.
> 
> (stop sniggering Bombscare   )



ME ? Snigger ? NEVER ?


PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH   


GUFFAW GUFFAW


----------



## jacobs steel (Oct 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Psst - maybe you could bring jacobs steel with you too!



Maybe malcy and me could arrange sometime between ourselves when we could both visit fat hamster's mansion. Heh malcy, I'll do the driving if you want


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Dunno if I'll come. It's just the hassle of getting down there


Heh heh - there's an offer you can't refuse, shorely?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Just in case it all goes tits oop about using OTF mansions would anyone else care to offer up there place for a night of shenanigans ?






			
				fizzer said:
			
		

> I dunno, planning a get together with nowhere to 'get together'


<whispers to fizzer and djbs>


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> <whispers to fizzer and djbs>



*whispers back* I'll ring ya laters


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok plans for OTF Mansions is now totally OFF.

I can say why on the boards but I do prostrate myself infront of you all and apologise.

Sorry.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 5, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Ok plans for OTF Mansions is now totally OFF.
> 
> I can say why on the boards but I do prostrate myself infront of you all and apologise.
> 
> Sorry.



Don't be sorry mate , it was lurvely of you to offer your place as a venue , you certainly didn't mean for this to happen !


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

<whispers to Savage Henry>

Don't worry, OTF - it'll be alright on the night.


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 5, 2005)

I will not be attending now either


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry OTF man it'll all turn out right in the end mate.



*puts on best negotiating smile and turns up the charm*



SOOooooooo Hammy 

Your hair looks lovelly today.

Oh and what ya doing on the third of Dec


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 5, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Dunno if I'll come. It's just the hassle of getting down there



Why don't you just fly??

I got a flight for JTG's b'day bash for £30, not exactly breaking the bank and you have the advantage of being a lot closer to the dumb airport.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> *puts on best negotiating smile and turns up the charm*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<flutters eyelashes at bombscare>


> Oh and what ya doing on the third of Dec




Well, not a lot...though I might invite a few Urbanites round, actually...


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2005)

So Venue Hammies then on the 3rd dec ?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

If peeps are happy with that, yeah, why not?


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> If peeps are happy with that, yeah, why not?



Where and when is this again?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2005)

wahey. 

i'm getting all excited


even though i don't know if i'll be able to make it


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 5, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> wahey.
> 
> i'm getting all excited
> 
> ...



I'm getting excited to , I do hope you can make it mr shoes . 

<crosses fingers>


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> If peeps are happy with that, yeah, why not?




More importantly if your happy with that


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

Of course I am! 

(Would appreciate a _little_ more help clearing up and repairing the fixtures and fittings afterwards than last time, though...   )


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Of course I am!
> 
> (Would appreciate a _little_ more help clearing up and repairing the fixtures and fittings afterwards than last time, though...   )




Wicked and i get to help clean afterwards  

*packs marigolds and bleach*


----------



## Cakes (Oct 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Of course I am!
> 
> (Would appreciate a _little_ more help clearing up and repairing the fixtures and fittings afterwards than last time, though...   )



washing up turns me on, especially after parties.

Phwoar!


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 5, 2005)

*random act of pickled egginess....*


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> washing up turns me on, especially after parties.




washing up's not enough

you need one of these to get things properly clean


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2005)

Why did we not get thses offers of help last time then ?

Therew as only Me Fizz and Sparkling, who were both munted at the time . . so it was me really with Sparkling riding a hoover going weeeeeeeeeeeeeee. And fizz wetting herself


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

Last year's afterparty at Hamster Mansions:





Me, the same morning:


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 5, 2005)

Dont forget the required packs of fresh CELERY !


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

<plans peacemaking meal of celery and pickled eggs>


----------



## Isambard (Oct 5, 2005)

God Hammy you better find the key to open them french doors then, spesh if KRS is there!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2005)

If we are having it at hammy's can I suggest we lock fuct and krs inside so they don't get up to any roof shinanegans again   

Oh and if I start doing my usual 'looking for something I've lost but don't know what it is' routine can you get me up dancing to distract me...cheers


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 5, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> If we are having it at hammy's can I suggest we lock fuct and krs inside so they don't get up to any roof shinanegans again
> :




roof shinanegans  Sounds fun


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2005)

* Momentary rant*

AAAAGGGGHHHHHHHH!

Feking bulletin boards   

You have control fizzerbird...just log out and go and do something less FEKING FRUSTRATING instead...  

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

* rant over*

As you were...


----------



## Velouria (Oct 5, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Why don't you just fly??
> 
> I got a flight for JTG's b'day bash for £30, not exactly breaking the bank and you have the advantage of being a lot closer to the dumb airport.


I don't like shoving my grass up my ass.


----------



## sparkling (Oct 5, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Why did we not get thses offers of help last time then ?
> 
> Therew as only Me Fizz and Sparkling, who were both munted at the time . . so it was me really with Sparkling riding a hoover going weeeeeeeeeeeeeee. And fizz wetting herself




 Oh yeah I remember that now....vaguely....me and Fizz hadn't really been to bed and Bombscare had about 2 minutes shut eyes before we were up and out off to Hampster Mansions for the big secret clear up....Imagine if you can a still munted Fizz and Sparkling trying to follow Bombscares careful instructions about carrying precious decks and stuff....   as well as picking up loads of half drank cans of beer, empyting ashtrays all while stepping carefully over prone bodies....It was the stuff of nightmares I can tell you and for me this followed a day of getting the party venue ready....So any other volunteers this year would be great.


And Rubbershoes I always like your set...its nice a warm and fluffy.  


Can I start getting excited about this now?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> It was the stuff of nightmares I can tell you and for me this followed a day of getting the party venue ready


Innit - sparkling, djbs, bristle-krs and co did a stirling job of setting up beforehand (promise, there won't be a huge mountain of books on the kitchen table this year - in fact I'll do my best to make sure there isn't anything!   ).  

And then sparlking, djbs and fizzer cleared up loads after the bash, before most people were even awake.    

I'm sure other people who stayed did a bit too (I think...memory fails me tbh), but it did kind of happen that some clearing up got left, rather more than I could cope with, and it cost me quite a lot (in pizza currency) to get it cleaned up by Baby Hamster's friends.  

Squelch finally put the folding table back on the wall for me sometime last summer!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 5, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Can I start getting excited about this now?


Yes!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2005)

Along with sticky dots and monitor badges I have special certificates to hand out as well...and lots of new toys


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> roof shinanegans  Sounds fun




Not a fucking chance i aint taking you to A&E when you fall off


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2005)

He probably wont make it shells, as last time everyone was pretty munted. A good example of this was when I was asked 

" where are they going ?"

"The roof mate"

"wheres that ?"

*I point up*

" up there "

"Wheres the roof ?"

"UP THERE ON TOP OF THE FECKING BUILDING  "

"Ohhh" 

*strange gatecrasher bloke who looks like noddy holder goes back for a bit of a sit down* 


I last saw him clinging onto a small globe in Hammies study trying not to fall off the edge of world going "I could use a hand here. . .SOMEBODY PLEASE AND HAND ? HELP MEEEEEEE "   

It beat the honey lifting.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2005)

oooh just a thought do you reckon we could entice Ed down to a mash up ?


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> He probably wont make it shells, as last time everyone was pretty munted. A good example of this was when I was asked
> 
> " where are they going ?"
> 
> ...




 

Well i didnt want to have to put me foot down but i will just in case


----------



## Callie (Oct 6, 2005)

I would  watching fuct balance krs on his shoulders while they tried to, very quietly! get through a hatch in the ceiling was hilarious. I am glad they didnt make it though!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2005)

***urgent request***

can anyone with a step ladder please bring it?

cheers


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 6, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> can anyone with a step ladder please bring it?
> 
> cheers


i have very big new platform boots if thats any help?


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> can anyone with a step ladder please bring it?
> 
> cheers




 

Dont me make smack you again Bristle


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> can anyone with a step ladder please bring it?
> 
> cheers




er. . . 









I'm also getting alarm bells and Bristol's answer to the chuckle brothers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i have very big new platform boots if thats any help?



it depends on how stout your shoulders are


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 6, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> it depends on how stout your shoulders are


 i've forgotten how to post pics up again  but when looking at big shoulders on the net (i love sickies) i found out that geoff capes is now a champion budgerigar breeder which makes me very happy.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 6, 2005)

Did someone call?


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 6, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Not a fucking chance i aint taking you to A&E when you fall off


Oi  

I'll have you know last time I climbed on a roof I didn't end up in A&E ( admittedly I did end up in the police station but thats still not A&E and the police take you there , a bit like a free taxi really  )


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 7, 2005)

oh bugger

my brother is back in the country that weekend for one of his rare visits. i may be in London seeing him and so not be able to make it

before anyone asks, he would NOT want to come to a mash-up at Hamster mansions. not his thing at all


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2005)

Arse. I was hoping you'd be there. We rely on your tuneage for a break from bumfluff.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 8, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Arse. I was hoping you'd be there. We rely on your tuneage for a break from bumfluff.



yeh, Gutted RS wont be there   

Mind you, I have every intention of Bombscare taking a break from the deks so he can erm...'socialise' ( in his terms meaning wind the fek up out of everyone there lol) so I have come up with a plunning can!

If people don't object toooooooooo much, Sparkling and I can put on a selection of cd's of our choice to entertain the masses...

Sings

" Saturday night, I feel the air
Is getting hot
Like you baby
I'll make you mine you know
I'll take you to the top
_*I'll drive you crazy!*_" 

MHUAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA <insert evil grin>


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 8, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> If people don't object toooooooooo much, Sparkling and I can put on a selection of cd's of our choice to entertain the masses...



 





<hides in corner>


----------



## sparkling (Oct 8, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> yeh, Gutted RS wont be there
> 
> Mind you, I have every intention of Bombscare taking a break from the deks so he can erm...'socialise' ( in his terms meaning wind the fek up out of everyone there lol) so I have come up with a plunning can!
> 
> ...




Shame about RS   but excellent that Fizz and I can be MC's for a spot.  

I think we should be like good ole fashioned DJ's and interrupt the music by making stupid comments and stuff......



....<must look up DJ type commentary.>


----------



## Maggot (Oct 8, 2005)

I could play a set. 





			
				sparkling said:
			
		

> I think we should be like good ole fashioned DJ's and interrupt the music by making stupid comments and stuff......
> 
> 
> 
> ....<must look up DJ type commentary.>


You need to practice saying things like 'Will the owner of the brown Sierra, registration number . . .'


----------



## sparkling (Oct 8, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I could play a set.
> 
> 
> You need to practice saying things like 'Will the owner of the brown Sierra, registration number . . .'



Yes and 'here's one for the ladeeeees'


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 8, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I could play a set.


  

Fizzer and sparkling - you could download some of the Urban75 radio jingles. (Just joking!)  



<hides in corner with t'cabbage>


----------



## Isambard (Oct 8, 2005)

I always thought that there should be some kind of live stream from a Bristol mash up on to Radio Urban 75. But thank god there isn't urban TV yet!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 8, 2005)

So - may we look forward to the pleasure of your company at this bash live via webcam from Queensland, Down Under, "Islamabard"?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2005)

It'll be more like via live postcard from down under


----------



## Isambard (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be a good 9 hours ahead but I'm out clubbing in Brisbane that night with some mates so the odd SMS live greeting might float over from one fabulous venue to another.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 10, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Yes and 'here's one for the ladeeeees'




Yes please


----------



## Cakes (Oct 10, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Shame about RS   but excellent that Fizz and I can be MC's for a spot.
> 
> I think we should be like good ole fashioned DJ's and interrupt the music by making stupid comments and stuff......
> 
> ...


ere! Got any Blondie?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 11, 2005)

I should have been taking notes this weekend from the fat bastard wedding Dj.

* cues up Anne Im not yer daddy*






Oh I thought everybody knew


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I should have been taking notes this weekend from the fat bastard wedding Dj.
> 
> * cues up Anne Im not yer daddy*
> 
> ...




  

I can raid my dodgy PRoD cd box if you wanted


----------



## Isambard (Oct 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> * cues up Anne Im not yer daddy*




Ohhhhh I saw him a year or so ago, cheeeeezier than DairyLea slices!


----------



## sparkling (Oct 11, 2005)

I've got both Kid Creole and Blondie in my record collection....my collection of LP's      ....any more raves from the graves?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 11, 2005)

he married a fan - and now she sings in his backing band 

i read that heartwarming story in 'woman's weekly'


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 11, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I've got both Kid Creole and Blondie in my record collection....my collection of LP's      ....any more raves from the graves?




Do think i would be allowed to bring some early madonna along too ?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 11, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Blondie ....any more raves from the graves?



Blondie never went out with the ctting edge crowd!


----------



## sparkling (Oct 11, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Do think i would be allowed to bring some early madonna along too ?



Only if I can bring David Cassidy....ahhhhhhh


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 11, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Only if I can bring David Cassidy....ahhhhhhh




 which one was he again?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 11, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I can raid my dodgy PRoD cd box if you wanted




cd's ? 

C fucking D's



Hoooooooooowdareyooooooooo


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 12, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> cd's ?
> 
> C fucking D's
> 
> ...




*hangs head in shame* 

but the only vinyl i own is either 7" soul records or Madonna Lasinita Bonita (i cant fucking spell that!) actually i also have some well shite 7" 90's indie shite too if thats anyhelp


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 12, 2005)

La Isla Bonita.

Is that the one with the guy with eyes like potatoes ?


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 12, 2005)

I could bring some Boney M for sparkling to play as well  and if people want I could bring some of my dub/reggea stuff for a chilled out relaxing half hour ( although I've never had a go on decks before so I'll be really crap  )


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> I could bring some Boney M



M M M M Ma Baker, she had these big sons
M M M M Ma Baker and they could handle their guns.

Always though was a bit riqué!


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 12, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> M M M M Ma Baker, she had these big sons
> M M M M Ma Baker and they could handle their guns.
> 
> Always though was a bit riqué!



You just have a filty mind !


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 13, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Always though was a bit riqué!











It should be spelt RICCCCKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAYYYY !!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 13, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I should have been taking notes this weekend from the fat bastard wedding Dj.
> 
> * cues up Anne Im not yer daddy*
> 
> ...


Stoolpigeon rocks!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2005)

<waves @ Maggot>   

stoolpigeon! I agree!

Rock rock rock, rock chicky rock!   

wonder if I can lay my hands on it?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Fizzer!

I have Kid Creole's greatest hits.

Ha cha cha cha.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Hi Fizzer!
> 
> I have Kid Creole's greatest hits.
> 
> Ha cha cha cha.



Bring it! bring it!

has it got " I'm a wonderful thing baby " ? My fav!

Love it love it!

I was considering coming to the mash dressed as a coconut...but I'm a little shy   

Soz...

<gets coat>


----------



## Isambard (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll come as any fruit you like.    
Oh sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## sparkling (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought I might come as an orange but worry about being squashed.


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking At Thta Kinda Glad Ill Be At Home With My Techno


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 14, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I was considering coming to the mash dressed as a coconut...but I'm a little shy




PMSLOL


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 14, 2005)

aswell as spooning, I'm quite adept at being able to know where to thwack at a coconut to be able to reach the moist, rich, firm, creamy flesh.....


----------



## Maggot (Oct 14, 2005)

I might come to the mash dressed as a potato.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 19, 2005)

In light of this thread

Bombscare Boston Bender 

What do people think?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 19, 2005)

I've said on the other thread that it'd be better if we could reschedule...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 20, 2005)

New thread then...new poll?

Passing the buck on this one as I have neither the time nor the inclination ATM...soz


----------



## sparkling (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll go with the Flow although changing times might be a little trickier as I have already booked time off work but thats not to say its impossible so people should go with the majorities needs and wants.


I'd like to say though that The Big man is worth far more than just his decks....it will be his wicked sense of humour, the way he selflessly looks after everyone else and most of all his good karma that will be missed.


oh plus the super hot chocolate he normally makes Fizz and I at bedtime.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 23, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'd like to say though that The Big man is worth far more than just his decks....it will be his wicked sense of humour, the way he selflessly looks after everyone else and most of all his good karma that will be missed.


Word. 

Umm...I'm kinda hanging on here waiting for confirmation from Da Man that he can, after all, make a bash on 3rd December.  Cos if he can make it, then I'll make sure I can too.  If not, we can have another poll, innit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 24, 2005)

TBH my lovely hamster...I think we should have another poll.

This is a quote from the man being selfless as ever and not wanting to let people down:




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> What you all worrying about.
> 
> I'll find out in a few days when I return. The likellyhood is that I will be coming back on the Friday or Sat so 2nd/ 3rd Dec.
> 
> ...


  


This is a quote from myself being _selfish_ and also looking out for my big mans health and sanity:





			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> No way! Are ya mad?! You'll be jet lagged as fek on yer return home and have depleted energy levels for a day or so. If you are gonna use up your limited energy resources then _I_ want to be the one you expend them on!


  

Of course he probably will come on and say that 'I'll be fine' and 'snot a prob' etc etc but I personally think it's unfair especially as he will have to go to work a day later.

You could keep the original date but minus bombscare, deks and myself ( I wanna be in a snuggle hole with my man that night...soz   ) Or you can re-schedule.

As the venue is still chez hammy I think she should post a few dates that are convenient to her lovely self mebbe?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification, fizzer. That's kinda how I thought it might be. 

<goes to check diary and prepare poll>


----------



## Maggot (Oct 24, 2005)

So Bombscare wants to have it on the third but Fizzer won't let him come out?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 24, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> So Bombscare wants to have it on the third but Fizzer won't let him come out?



Oi!





 

If he wants to thats fine...I just don't think its wise or in his best interest to struggle on and go to his new job feking shattered from entertaining the masses.

Entirely up to him. I'm sure he'll be along any minute...


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 24, 2005)

Okey dokey i will just pitch up where and when i am told too as per usual


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 24, 2005)

Not having it on the 3rd is fine by me ! I've been put on the Guest list to see Zodiac Mindwarp that weekend and I didn't want to choose between the two


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 24, 2005)

I still dunno whats going on as Im waiting for the flight confirmation. 


Im trying for a Friday night flight but it might be cheaper to come back on the saturday and as work are paying for it I might not be back.   



BUT Im going to BOSTON Wooooohoooooo


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 24, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> BUT Im going to BOSTON Wooooohoooooo




There are lots of cool things to do and see there


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 24, 2005)

HAMMY!!!!!!!  

I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN! 

I'm having plumbing problems along with long division and multiplication.

Pm laters!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 24, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> <goes to check diary and prepare poll>


<returns looking glum>


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 24, 2005)

Right, 

Having spoken to the people behind the scenes and in my head it is with great regret that I have to inform you this particular mash up is being cancelled.

This is due to circumstances beyond many of the establishments control.

You are, of course, at liberty to meet up and party without venue and dj but this particular event and venue has now been cancelled until further notice.

There are talks of a similar event being organised possibly sometime in January.

Should that be the case a new thread will be started nearer the time.

Once again, apple ogies, to those of you arranging to attend.

shit I think the wines just kicked in..that plus I feel a little light headed from having a humngous dump just now...I've been constipated for what seems like an eternity...oh blessed...blessed relief!


----------



## sparkling (Oct 25, 2005)

^^^^ Great minds think alike.....I was thinking January sounds like the next feasible time in which to meet up.... I'll use time booked off to make long overdue visit to parents instead.

Mr Bomb just concentrate on making the best start to your new job and we'll see you bright and fresh in the New Year.

Right I can't hang around old threads anymore I'm off to Prague....sees you when I get back.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2005)

have a good 'un sparkling-warkling


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 25, 2005)

Nevermind  



mmmmmBoston full of duckygoodness


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 25, 2005)

Dunno what Im gonna bring fizz back as a pressie though. 


Boston Celtics hat do you reckon ?


Anyway. Yeah as Fizz said I just dunno whats happeneing or when Im back yet. I cant garruntee that I'll be back in time and although I'm willing to party hard no matter what time I get back I think it is a bit better that I dont being one week into the job and all that. And as I still dunno whats happening and probably wont til nearer the time its better that we say I wont be there off the bat now before people make arrangements they cant cancel.

We'll try and get something going on after xmas. . it'll be better than   

and everyone can wear there new christmas jumpers ties socks etc. In fact we can make it mandatory that you have to wear an itme of clothing you got for christmas.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 25, 2005)

Well seeing as I couldn't make this anyway I'm in a schaedenfreude kind of way pleased that you're all gonna be full of beans and general Bristol bounciness for the next one.   





			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> There are talks of a similar event being organised possibly sometime in January.



Now this sounds good. It's my birfday in Janners and what better way to celebrate than in Bristol!  

Any chance of picking a date in the next couple of weeks so I can book before I go to Oz?





			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> In fact we can make it mandatory that you have to wear an itme of clothing you got for christmas.



Does that include _accessories_ ?


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool might be up for re-joining the human race by January, right now im headed for meltdown and not a lot can stop it


----------

